# Car charger for laptop?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Bought a car charger for my laptop and it came with no instructions. There is a selector on it that dials from 15-24 volts. Which setting do I use? I'm clueless.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoods said:


> Bought a car charger for my laptop and it came with no instructions. There is a selector on it that dials from 15-24 volts. Which setting do I use? I'm clueless.


Most people get a 12v to 110v power inverter from Walmart, then plug the home laptop power adapter into the inverter. You'll find them in the automotive section of Walmart, or at any auto parts store. Most laptop chargers only draw about 60 watts, so even a small & inexpensive inverter will do. Your home power adapter will say how many watts it requires.

I would take the charger you got back to the store and exchange it for an inverter.

****Edited to Add****

Sorry, I was doing a server load most of the day so I was consumed. 

This is the sort of thing I'm suggesting. Plug one end to the cig lighter, and the 110v power adapter into the other end. Done.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bravo-Vie...erter-with-USB-Port/15529721?findingMethod=rr


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll second Nevada's suggestion to swap it for a small inverter. But if you really want to stick with the car laptop adapter, set it for whatever voltage the laptop's AC adapter says.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, you typically see voltages like 19.2vdc or 17.6 etc. I doubt that dial would get that precise. The wrong voltage would not be good.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Before I got my new vehicle which already has an a/c plug and USB, I used something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/BESTEK-inverter-motolora-blackberry-notebook/dp/B003Q54V88/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358170347&sr=8-2&keywords=auto+a%2Fc+adaptor BESTEK 75w Dual USB charger dc ac power inverter. I used it to fun a small fan when the A/C went out. Worked great.


----------

